# P60 - one and only



## Miner (31 Mar 2006)

I don't know why a P60 can't be re-issued.  I've always ran off 2 copies and held one on file on the assumption that they will loose the copy I post out to them.

I know a P45 cant be re-issued because they contain a unique number on the cert but the same unique numbering system doesn't apply to the P60's.


----------



## LisaMatilda (31 Mar 2006)

Hi guys,

I would really appreciate if someone can explain the reasons why P60 certificates cannot be reissued?
I’ve been working in Ireland for the last 5 years, but I was just recently made aware that if your P60 is lost, there is no way you can obtain another one. What makes this piece of paper so unique? 
My husband’s company sends them by post, so they did this year, but he never received it. Now he was told that there is no way he can have another copy. If they are so important and unique, how can the company just post them? And it sounds bizarre in 21st century that A PAPER is made so important, not the information it contains. And the information still exists somewhere, in some database, I am sure. So why not print it again? People lose passports and other important documents and than easily renew them, but no P60??? Must be a hell of a reason!

Many thanks,
Matilda


----------



## Pia Bang (1 Apr 2006)

I also work in payroll and only print one original copy but then run them all through the photocopier and keep them all on file as without a doubt several people will come to me throughout the year looking for copies.  I have been told that you can only print one original - but not sure why as the software lets you reprint.  If your company won't give you another one, maybe they could put your payroll details on company headed paper - most banks will accept this as accurate.


----------



## z107 (1 Apr 2006)

> then run them all through the photocopier



I'm curious as to why do you do this? - why not just reprint the P60 when they ask for another one?


----------



## davidoco (2 Apr 2006)

LisaMatilda said:
			
		

> And the information still exists somewhere, in some database, I am sure. So why not print it again?


 
Revenue will receive details of your pay tax prsi when the employer sends in a form P35 which Revneue then scan into their systems.  This form is (was) due on the 15th February after the end of the tax year.  It takes them a while to input the information but you can look for a Balancing statement (P21) now which will automatically call in your pay and tax details for 2005.

A P21 is as good as or better than a P60.


----------



## LisaMatilda (3 Apr 2006)

Many thanks for all your comments and answers. I am getting curious about this as yesterday I found an old copy of a book called “Living and Working in Ireland” and the chapter that explains taxation says that it is against the law for P60 to be re-issued! I am OK with that as long as I’m given a reasonable explanation, but it seems nobody can explain why. My hubby has arranged an appointment with a solicitor, as he couldn’t extend his work authorisation because of this issue, so I hope I’ll find out eventually.


----------



## 3CC (10 Apr 2006)

Not sure why, but my employer has sent me a .pdf file of my P60. It does not look like a scanned copy, it looks like it was printed straight from the payroll software to the .pdf file. So I can print as many as I like.

Mind you, given the amount of times that my wages have been wrong since I started there, I'm not surprised that they do not know too much about rules re P60's etc.


----------



## ubiquitous (11 Apr 2006)

LisaMatilda said:
			
		

> yesterday I found an old copy of a book called “Living and Working in Ireland” and the chapter that explains taxation says that it is against the law for P60 to be re-issued! I am OK with that as long as I’m given a reasonable explanation, but it seems nobody can explain why.



...probably because you are relying on outdated information from an old book. Remember that tax law is updated every year in the annual Finance Acts.


----------



## LisaMatilda (12 Apr 2006)

ubiquitous said:
			
		

> ...probably because you are relying on outdated information from an old book. Remember that tax law is updated every year in the annual Finance Acts.


 
It’s not me who is relaying on this information. The company refuses to send another copy of P60 with the explanation is that it is illegal. I am the one who tries to understand why. 

I would appreciate if you could let me know where the text of the current Finance Act could be found.


----------



## ClubMan (12 Apr 2006)

www.irishstatutebook.ie perhaps? I usually use a _Google _site specific search to search that site for specific legislation.


----------



## ubiquitous (12 Apr 2006)

LisaMatilda said:
			
		

> It’s not me who is relaying on this information. The company refuses to send another copy of P60 with the explanation is that it is illegal. I am the one who tries to understand why.


They are giving you the run around. It is quite possible that there is indeed a law on the statute books from the mists of time stating that it is illegal to issue more than one p60 (like the 1360 Act, still intact, which bans “people associating with the Irish, using their language, or sending children to be nursed among them”). However it beggars belief in this day and age that anyone could be so precious about a document that can be churned out of any bog-standard payroll system.

If they refuse to budge, ask them for a letter confirming your P60 details the year(s) you require. Go to the top of your organisation if necessary until you come across someone with a titter of sense.


----------

